# Way OT... RIP George Carlin



## PerfessorEvil (Jul 18, 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20080623/ts_nm/carlin_dc


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I got the see him in person when he came to the college I was at. Have you ever laught so hard that no sound was coming out any more, I did that for most of the show.
Bye George, nice knowing ya.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

Aw man... rest in peace


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I was able to catch his act in Chicago a few years ago.
This is unfortunate.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I saw him in New Orleans about 10 years ago - his shows were even funnier live. He was one of my all time favorite comedians and people, he will be sorely missed.

-TM


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

R.I.P. George Carlin


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Saw this earlier this morning... so sorry to see him go... thanks for the laughs George, you will be missed.


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

Holy crap! What a loss. He was great!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

RIP George. What a loss. My favorite comedian ever, I grew up on his humor. What a tragic piece of news to get this morning.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Truely a great loss, not only to the entertainment world, but to our society as a whole. RIP George.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

This is such sad news. He was so funny and entertaining.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

RiP George. I miss you already.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I love this guy he's my main comic influence in my videos. RIP


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I was very sorry in hearing that he died Sunday evening. What a comic genius. He will be sorely missed.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

He was a great comedian..we will miss you G.C.

Did you know that he was arrested on disorderly conduct back in the 70's at Summerfest here in Milwaukee, for using the 7 words you can't say on TV. $150 fine.
They said parents complained about it .... Obvious these parents didn't get out much


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Damn. I heard this on the radio today. That's terrible... the world needed him. He wasn't just a great comedian, but one of the most to-the-bone-cutting social commentators of our time.

He was my idol. Rest in peace, George. We are lessened by your departure but greater for having had you with us.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm just sad.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Now that is one guy I will miss farewell George and leave St Peter alone


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

How unbelievably sad. I loved him. I used to watch his TVshow and it always made me laugh. One of the few people who really made you think and he did it with comedy. That is the mark of a true genius. George I hope you are watching over us and will find some way to get it into peoples heads that its okay to think for yourself.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

When I heard, my first thought was: at least it wasn't cancer. Thanks to George, we all know that "Broccolli kills cancer." Adios, Hippie Dippie Weatherman.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I am happy that I did get to see two of his shows in the last few years, he was really great. If I ever had a hero, it was George. This one hurts.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

GEORGE CARLIN'S NEW RULES FOR 2007

New Rule: No more gift registries. You know, it used to be just for weddings. Now it's for babies and new homes and graduations from rehab. Picking out the stuff you want and having other people buy it for you isn't gift giving, it's the white people version of looting. 

New Rule: Stop giving me that pop-up ad for classmates.com ! There's a reason you don't talk to people for 25 years. Because you don't particularly like them! Besides, I already know what the captain of the football team is doing these days --- mowing my lawn.

New Rule: Don't eat anything that's served to you out a window unless you're a seagull. People are acting all shocked that a human finger was found in a bowl of Wendy's chili. Hey, it cost less than a dollar. What did you expect it to contain? Lobster? 

New Rule: Stop saying that teenage boys who have sex with their hot, blonde teachers are permanently damaged . I have a bet ter description for these kids: 'Lucky bastards.' 

New Rule: If you need to shave and you still collect baseball cards, you're a dope. If you're a kid, the cards are keep sakes of your idols. If you're a grown man, they're pictures of men. 

New Rule: Ladies, leave your eyebrows alone. Here's how much men care about your eyebrows: Do you have two of them? Good, we're done. 


New Rule:There's no such thing as flavored water. There's a whole aisle of this crap at the supermarket, water, but, without that watery taste. Sorry, but flavored water is called a soft drink. You want flavored water? Pour some scotch over ice and let it melt That's your flavored water. 

New Rule: Stop screwing with old people. Target is introducing a redesigned pill bottle that's square, with a bigger label. And the top is now the bottom. And by the time grandpa figures out how to open it, his ass will be in the morgue. Congratulations, Target, you just solved the Social Security crisis. 

New Rule: The more complicated the Starbucks order, the bigger the asshole. If you walk into a Starbucks and order a 'decaf grandee, half-soy, half-low fat, iced vanilla, double-shot, gingerbread cappuccino, extra dry, light ice, with one Sweet-n'-Low, and One NutraSweet,' ooooh, you're a huge asshole. 

New Rule: I'm not the cashier! By the time I look up from sliding my card, entering My PIN number, pressing 'Enter,' verifying the amount, deciding, no, I don't want Cash back, and pressing 'Enter' again, the kid who is supposed to be ringing me up Is standing there eating my Almond Joy. 

New Rule: Just because your tattoo has Chinese characters in it doesn't make you Spiritual. It's right above the crack of your ass. And it translates to 'beef with broccoli.' The last time you did anything spiritual, you were praying to God you weren't pregnant. You're not spiritual. You're just high. 

New Rule: Competitive eating isn't a sport. It's one of the seven deadly sins. ESPN Recently televised the U.S. Open of Competitive Eating, because watching those athletes at the poker table was just too damned exciting. What's next, competitive farting? Oh wait, they're already doing that. It's called 'The Howard Stern Show.' 

New Rule: I don't need a bigger mega M&Ms. If I'm extra hungry for M&Ms, I'll go nuts and eat two. 

New Rule:If you're going to insist on making movies based on crappy old television shows, then you have to give everyone in the Cineplex a remote so we can see what's playing on the other screens. Let's remember the reason something was a television show in the firs t place is that the idea wasn't good enough to be a movie. 

New Rule: And this one is long overdue: No more bathroom attendants. After I zip up, some guy is offering me a towel and a mint like I just had sex with George Michael. I can't even tell If he's supposed to be there, or just some freak with a fetish. I don't want to be on your webcam, Dude. I just want to wash my hands 

New Rule: When I ask how old your toddler is, I don't need to hear '27 months.' 'He's two' will do just fine. He's not a cheese. And I didn't really care in the first place. 

New Rule: If you ever hope to be a credible adult and want a job that pays better than minimum wage, then for God's sake don't pierce or tattoo every available piece of flesh. If so, then plan your future around saying, 'Do you want fries with that?'


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

RIP George Carlin.

http://www.snopes.com/politics/soapbox/newrules.asp


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I saw him live in Las Vegas...funniest man living or dead.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that was good jd..

we will miss you GC


----------

